# wanted: d-lock bracket



## rockyraccoon (14 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Maybe this is a long shot and a bit cheeky but as some people would say if you don't ask you don't get



I used to have a bracket that came with my d-lock but unfortunately I lost it when moving home. (It happened when I was in the process of putting my bike together after taking it apart). 

Now I carry the d-lock in my rucksack to everywhere. The problem is that I only use the rucksack for the d-lock. I don't have anything else in it.

With a bracket I'd be able to leave it at home and ride free ... 

I was wondering does anyone know where I could get one online cheap as chips? Or does anyone have a spare/unwanted one free to a good home? 

I have looked for it in some online retailers but it seems they all sell it with the d-lock.

Thanks!


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2010)

I might have one somewhere but they might be size specific. I'll have a look though


----------



## BSRU (15 Sep 2010)

I have two spare I do not really need, I never carry my d locks they are left at work, at home I have a garage.

What is the make of d lock you have?


----------



## rockyraccoon (15 Sep 2010)

Sorry, I don't know the make..



However I measured it and the size of the shackle is 215mm x 135mm x 5Ø. The cross bar is 190mm x 10Ø. 


Cheers!


----------



## CyclingCat (18 Sep 2010)

I have a Squire one you can have. I have measured the - well it's not round and the shape never featured in _Playschool , _at 1 inch x 1 5/8 with a little "shelf" leading out for the cable at half an inch.

Cheers
C.C.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2010)

Here's a pic of mine. The hole is about 1"

Your welcome to it if it's any good. PM me your address if you want it


----------



## rockyraccoon (19 Sep 2010)

CyclingCat said:


> I have a Squire one you can have. I have measured the - well it's not round and the shape never featured in _Playschool , _at 1 inch x 1 5/8 with a little "shelf" leading out for the cable at half an inch.



Sorry CyclingCat and rich p! I just want to say thank you very much but I think I'll give it a miss for the moment. I am not 100% sure about the sizes and I don't think it'd be worth the effort to pack, post, etc from you guys when it might not fit nicely. Thanks anyway. I appreciate it

I have managed to attached the lock to the top frame and seat tube using some kind of velcro cable tie from my gf sewing basket.. 




Thank you very much!


----------



## CyclingCat (23 Sep 2010)

Hi rockyraccoon

If you're not sure of the size, then I hope Father Christmas brings you a measuring gauge. It measures both the internal and diameter of holes/tubes. He brought me one and it's saved no end of confusion.

It's also useful for seat tubes and, as I recently discovered, bar stems come in two sizes.

Also I have a second bracket -Krypto type.

You know where to come if you choose to return to bracket solution.

Safe cycling

C.C.


----------

